# Putting some Med bottles on public display.



## Oldtimer (Apr 15, 2007)

I got a crazy idea when I was at the hospital visiting my Brothers first born, a son.

 They have a large display case in the lobby...and from time to time, you can see different collections of art, historical items, and so on.

 I got the number for the Hospitals "chief of displays and decor", and if she will allow it, a friend and I will put 15-20 of our best medicine bottles on display with a chart explaining what they held.  I'll also have a brief blurb on our hobby to explain it to the masses.

 What do you think? Any advice?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think it's a great idea! Be sure and put in some truly Quack cures if you've got them, with an explanation on what and how they cured. That is really a grand idea! I would think the doctors and staff would get a big kick out of it, but it would be something for all to enjoy.[]  Kelley


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

at idea,hope it pans out,you could even put the Forum address there!.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 15, 2007)

That is _*GREAT*_ Richard. That is the kind of publicty diggers/collectors need.


----------



## jodie (Apr 16, 2007)

Very cool I say. I love showing others my bottles. Some like them, some don't. I love any chance to talk or show them.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Apr 16, 2007)

Only requirement: pictures must be made.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh' I think if they are in a display,he'll get pics.!!!!!


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks guys.

 I only wish I had some of the bottles YOU guys have shown me the last few years! The ones I have are rather pedestrian compared to some of the beautys I've seen here. 
 I will put in the most colorful and crudest I have, along with a few labled clear ones. 
 My friend Dave has several superb bottles, including a few embossed cobalt meds..he is ready to donate them for a while.
 You guys should think about doing something like this if you can..if the bottles can be safely displayed. 
 I will certainly get pics, and I will make sure this website is listed for anyone who wants to investigate further.


----------



## quarrylizard (Apr 20, 2007)

Great idea be shure to post a pic of the display....i would love to see it ...would be great if it would catch on.


----------



## jodie (Apr 21, 2007)

You go Oldtimer it's a great idea and you will inspire others to do the same. Why should bottles that are so historic not be displayed as grandly as other historic items?


----------



## logueb (Apr 24, 2007)

Great Idea.  I was asked years ago by a "Friends of the Library" member to do a presentation and place some of the bottles on display inside a glass case.  The presentation went great.  The people asked a lot of questions and there seemed to be a lot of interest in the hobby.   Be sure to have you and your friends name and address/ phone number included in the display .  You will then  become the "go to" person when someone has a question about bottles. You will be surprised how many new contacts and possible new sites this could lead to.  Good Luck.


----------



## sldavis (Apr 25, 2007)

Great idea, there is no such thing as common bottles.If you like them chances are others will to.My kids thought I was stupid when I started this collection,now my 7 year old says look Dad this ones a blobtop.The display sounds neat and keep looking,even a blind dog finds something once in awhile.Clinton


----------



## jodie (Apr 26, 2007)

That is just too cute Clinton. Your right though it's amazing how much the kids take to it, if they get the oppotunity just not in snake season


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 27, 2007)

When I dig, I'm  on a daddy break. I am scared she will cut her fingers off on the broken glass. Or step on a rusty nail. Or find a wasps nest. Or poison Ivy.  I've taken her 1 time, and that was enough to convince me digging was an adult endeavor.

 But she does take an interest in my collection, and will always point out a pretty bottle to me at flea markets and such..


----------

